# Wood moisture



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2021)

Thought is would be better spot to continue conversation rather than post it got started in.
People do not understand your local micro climate makes a huge difference. Wood here dries fast in summer. With humidity in teens to 35% and temps 80-100 we live in kiln. The water has someplace to go. 
In Houston the same or higher temps especially at night but humidity in mid 90% the wood does not shed water fast. End of summer my dry wood will not register on meter.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2021)

Same here in Michigan, very hot and humid in the summer months. We dry out in the winter and the humidity really drops both inside the house and outside. When I build any kind of furniture I have to allow for some serious seasonal wood movement. 12% to 13% is about what I can get here for air dried lumber in a garage out of the weather.


----------



## trc65 (Jul 24, 2021)

Similar to Greg (and throughout the Midwest), I don't think I've ever seen anything under 12% that is air dried with ambient outdoor conditions. In contrast, wood that is in the house averages 6.5 -7.5%. As mentioned, good design is important for furniture, and knowing the moisture content of the wood you are starting with.

Here is a chart of approximate EMC by month and major US cities. I think this chart was originally developed by the USDA. If you search for "EMC moisture wood chart" you can find copies of the chart, and several calculators.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2021)

We are probably equivalent to Cheyenne.
90 here. 16% right now. Hear that noise? Tis water being sucked out of everything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 24, 2021)

We had in the 90's this week too.
Oh! You meant temperature, yeah. We had 90...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> We had in the 90's this week too.
> Oh! You meant temperature, yeah. We had 90...


90 degrees 15% humidity.


----------



## trc65 (Jul 24, 2021)

91°, 65%, feels like105°

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 24, 2021)

@trc65 like the chart shows our outdoor humidity slightly increases in the winter here. I think 70% is average year around. If not for the heat of the summer I wonder if our wood would dry or just rot. Uhumm spalt . EMC is 10 - 17 % year around unless inside with controlled environment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2021)

Pretty humid here inside today 31%


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2021)

really interesting the different perspective we have on humidity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 25, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Pretty humid here inside today 31%


I think I hate you. The humidity here has been tropical all summer. Lost five pounds the other day just working on my truck outside from morning to nite. 
I've been taught to go by dew point rather than humidity as it's called "relative humidity" being the dew point relative to the temperature. 60˚ dew point is where most people start to feel the effect of being uncomfortable, sweat not evaporating much, creates that "feels like" temperature. Last few weeks the dew point here has been ranging between 70˚-75˚ and the "feels like" temp is 12 - 15˚ higher then the actual temp. 
All my well checked and cracked firewood closes back up for the summer. Drying only happens in the fall/winter/spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Jul 25, 2021)

Great subject. My question for those who mill their own lumber, is do you use AD only lumber or do you kiln dry it before making projects? Especially if it's going to pick up moisture after bringing inside?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 25, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I think I hate you. The humidity here has been tropical all summer. Lost five pounds the other day just working on my truck outside from morning to nite.
> I've been taught to go by dew point rather than humidity as it's called "relative humidity" being the dew point relative to the temperature. 60˚ dew point is where most people start to feel the effect of being uncomfortable, sweat not evaporating much, creates that "feels like" temperature. Last few weeks the dew point here has been ranging between 70˚-75˚ and the "feels like" temp is 12 - 15˚ higher then the actual temp.
> All my well checked and cracked firewood closes back up for the summer. Drying only happens in the fall/winter/spring.


_Dew Point_. 42 °F. Humidity. 29 °%- predicted high of 97


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2021)

djg said:


> Great subject. My question for those who mill their own lumber, is do you use AD only lumber or do you kiln dry it before making projects? Especially if it's going to pick up moisture after bringing inside?


I use only air dried lumber and have not had any issues with it. Part of wood working is for the allowance of wood movement in your designs and plans. Even if its kiln dried its gonna move with seasonal changes in humidity. Think about this.......before big box stores, lumber yards and commercial kilns almost all wood was air dried and people built furniture and homes with it that lasted a very long time. I dont get to hung up on the kiln dried thing other than it's faster and you can get it drier. But for me being a hobbiest wood worker air dried is great and cost effective. I can mill and dry a lot of lumber dirt cheap and that allows me to do a hobby that I otherwise might not be able to afford to do. Now when I plan a project the cost of lumber does not even come into play.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I use only air dried lumber and have not had any issues with it. Part of wood working is for the allowance of wood movement in your designs and plans. Even if its kiln dried its gonna move with seasonal changes in humidity. Think about this.......before big box stores, lumber yards and commercial kilns almost all wood was air dried and people built furniture and homes with it that lasted a very long time. I dont get to hung up on the kiln dried thing other than it's faster and you can get it drier. But for me being a hobbiest wood worker air dried is great and cost effective. I can mill and dry a lot of lumber dirt cheap and that allows me to do a hobby that I otherwise might not be able to afford to do. Now when I plan a project the cost of lumber does not even come into play.


I tend to agree on all facets. Many... many years ago having a conversation with a wood flooring guru that was working in the same celebrity mansion I was, he said "the wood being dry to a certain number on a scale is far less important than it being in equilibrium with the room and house where it's being installed". He came in the house, opened all the tightly packed & shrink wrapped bundles of wood flooring and scattered them through several rooms, put stickers between pieces that were stacked to expose both surfaces and left it like that for three weeks minimum before he installed it. 

The other quantum leap I had in learning was studying the "bodger" woodworking. Working the wood from a green tree. Some pieces worked fully green, some of it let to air dry, some forced dry in a kiln but arranging the grain in the joints where shrinking of some pieces and swelling of others, would lock the joint together without nails or even glue. You don't need a sawmill because you split/rive the wood easily while it's green and come up with stronger pieces where the grain always runs with the piece. Windsor chairs being one well known example.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trob115 (Jul 25, 2021)

trc65 said:


> 91°, 65%, feels like105°


Yesterday we were 93, 92%, and real feel 103. I'll trade with ya.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 25, 2021)

> Trob115 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday we were 93, 92%, and real feel 103. I'll trade with ya.
> ...


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 25, 2021)

djg said:


> Great subject. My question for those who mill their own lumber, is do you use AD only lumber or do you kiln dry it before making projects? Especially if it's going to pick up moisture after bringing inside?


Heat treating for bugs is needed on certain species like redbud and dogwood. If they lay out the powderpost buggers will munch away on them. Kiln drying for stability is as @woodtickgreg said a speed issue only. Unless you epoxy a whole lots stuffs. Then, kiln, seal, epoxy in short order to lock the size and shape down on the piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 25, 2021)

Had a son at Naval academy. The weather there is brutal. We were 54 and 44% at 5AM this morning. There you went to bed and got up almost the same. No way I will trade for N.J. not enough money exists.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65 (Jul 25, 2021)

Weather aside, you could not pay me enough to live in NJ.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Trob115 (Jul 25, 2021)

We get used to it quick. Any summertime day with less than 80% humidity is a "cool" day. The temperatures aren't just brutal here, but the humidity is what gets to people who aren't from the south.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 26, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> We get used to it quick. Any summertime day with less than 80% humidity is a "cool" day. The temperatures aren't just brutal here, but the humidity is what gets to people who aren't from the south.


you are right. Getting ready to go on short trip. Going to see 10 Month old grand daughter and family. We like to plan ahead for weather. Usually more important up north to plan on winter weather but- weather forecast for Billings, Mt. Tuesday- 108 with 4% humidity. Yikes.... better take my chapstick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

